# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  أخبار التكنولوجيا

## اريام الدلوعة

*البرمجيات القائمة على الويب هذا هو المستقبل كما يراه الكبار .. كابوس مفزع أم حلم جميل*
 

منذ يومينأعلن المدير المسؤول فيAdobe - عملاق صناعة البرمجيات خاصة في مجال انتاج الوسائط المتعددة - أن الشركة في خلال 5 الى 10 سنوات ستكون قد تحولت كليا الى البرمجيات القائمة على الويب و أنه خلال هذة الفترة ستكون الشركة قد أنتجت نسخ خاصة من كل برمجياتها للعمل عبر الويب بما في ذلك الشهير الPhotoshop و أن الشركة في هذا الوقت ستكون قد وجهت كافة استثماراتها الى البرمجيات القائمة على الويب بدلا من البرمجيات التقليدية التي نراها الآن.


التصريحات قد تبدو صادمة للبعض الى حد الافزاع الا أنه بالنظر بدقة و تحليل الى الوضع الحالي الذي يسود الانترنت و برمجياته و بنظرة الى المستقبل و احتمالات التطور, نجد أن هذة الفرضية قد تبدو فعليا الأقرب الى الواقع و الأفضل للشركات على الأقل, فسوقالانترنت يتجه الى التوسع بشكلمذهلمن حيث السرعات التي بات من الواضح أنها ستفوق كل ما كنا نحلم به سابقا مما يعطي الشركات فرصة كبيرة للتوسع في برمجيات عملاقة عاملة عبر الويب.
 

النقطة الأهم في نظر الشركات في اعتقادي و التي بدأنا نرىاهتمام بالغ بها هذة الفترةهي مسألة حقوق النشر و التوزيع و القرصنة الالكترونية على البرامج المحمية بحقوق و في هذا المجال فلا شك أن الشركات ستجد الويب هو الوسيلة المثلى التي قد ينتج عنها ربما القضاء على سوق القرصنة نهائيا في حالة شركة مثل Adobe, فلتفكر معي مثلا هذة البرمجيات التي كان يتم تسريب نسخة منها بسهولة ليتم استخدامها على أي حاسب و دون أي صلة بالشركة كل هذا سينتهي بمجرد أن تتحول هذة البرمجيات الى نسخ موجودة فعليا على الويب, فأنت لن تتمكن من استخدام البرنامج الا لنقل بحصولك على اسم مستخدم و كلمة مرور لاستخدام البرنامج عبر الويب و طالما أن البرنامج نفسه يتم استخدامه عبر الويب و عن طريق سيرفرات الشركة المنتجة فمن السهل جدا على الشركة التعرف على أي دخيل غير شرعي يستخدم برمجياتها و تقوم بطرده بشكل فوري و سهل و بسيط .. انني بنظرة شخصية أرى أنه في حال تطبيق هذة الخطوة فان ذلك قد ينذر بنهاية مأساوية لسوق البرمجيات الغير أصلية و يبدأ عهد جديد كليا في هذا المجال.



من جانب المستهلك .. لا أعتقد أن الخطوة ستفيده بأي حال, فقد يبقى المستخدم الموجود في الدول النامية خاصة منطقتنا العربية يعاني من الانترنت السئ و السرعات البطيئة .. اننا بلا شك لا ندري كيف سيكون الوضع بعد 5 الى 10 أعوام الا أنه لا توجد ضمانات بشأن جودة الخدمة في منطقتنا في هذا الوقت .. الميزة الوحيدة التي قد يجنيها المستخدم قد تكمن في كون البرمجيات ستكون ذاتية التحديث من قبل الشركة المنتجة التي تحتضن البرمجيات على سيرفراتها الخاصة و يمكنها تعديل أي شئ فيها ببساطة .. لازلت أرى الخطوة سلبية بالنسبة للمستخدم .. لكن بلا شك فان ما يحرك الشركات هو مصالحها بالمقام الأول ..بانتظار آرائكم و تعليقاتكم القيمةهنا .. و دمتم ..*هل تخطى العالم التخيلي الحدود ؟؟ جريمة على أرض الخيال و محقق من أرض الواقع*


حققت خدمة الحياة الثانيةSecond Lifeنجاحا مبهرا منذ اطلاقها و لازالت الى اليوم تنمو بدرجة كبيرة بانضمام فئات جديدة اليها تزيد من قيمتها الى درجة مذهلة مثل انشاء السفارات في أرض الحياة التخيلية لخدمة هؤلاء البشر التخيليين. لكن يبدو أن مؤسسو الموقع و عشاقه لا يجدون لذة للحياة الثانية دون أن يدخل فيها كل ما يجدوه في واقعهم الحقيقي.
 
في الأسبوع الماضي بدأ بث حلقة من المسلسل الشهير CSI:NY و الذي يدور في حياة المحققين و الجرائم, الجديد في هذة الحلقة هي أنها تدور حول جريمة قتل تخيلية, تحدث في عالم الحياة الثانية و يقوم فيها أحد مواطني هذا العالم بقتل مواطن آخر و يتدخل المحقق للبحث عن القاتل, و لتزيدCBS - الشركة المنتجة - من الاثارة و امتاع مشاهديها فانها تفتح التحقيق بشكل علني لكل مواطني الحياة الثانية و تعطيهم الفرصة في المشاركة في عمليات التحقيق و ربما في التوصل الى القاتل مع المحقق. الشركة كذلك ستقدم 100 هدية تخيلية لأكثر 100 شخص يقتربون من حل اللغز و التوصل للقاتل.

ان البعض قد يرى في ذلك اضافة لعالم الألعاب الالكترونية و ان كان بطريقة أكثر جاذبية و تفاعلية و تقدما من حيث وجود عرض تليفزيوني مشهور و قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة و متابعة ستكون بلا شك مذهلة اضافة الى المنافسة و الحماسية في البحث عن حل للقضية, و فعليا أرى في ذلك تقدما كبيرا الى الأمام في مجال الترفيه الرقمي.*Halo 3 .. Hits 3 million copies .. and more*

منذ اطلاقها و حتى قبل اطلاقها أثارت لعبة Microsoft الجديدةHalo 3الكثير من الضجة و الانتظار و الشغف بين عشاقها, و ها هي اللعبة تحقق المزيد و المزيد من النجاح, ففيتقرير لوكالة الأنباء العالميةREUTERSأكدت خلاله أن مبيعات اللعبة قد جاوزت حتى الآن حاجز ال3.3 مليون نسخة, أضف الى ذلك ما أعلنته الشركة سابقا عن تحقيق اللعبة لأرباح تقدر ب170 مليون دولار أمريكي في أول يوم لصدورها في المتاجر. ليس هذا هو الوجه الوحيد الذي حققت اللعبة به النجاح لشركتها و لكنها عادت بفائدة كبيرة غير مباشرة اذ أدت الى زيادة مبيعات الXbox 360 في الفترة التي تلت صدور اللعبة و حتى اليوم لتصل مبيعات الجهاز في هذة الفترة فقط الى 528 ألف وحدة ليفوق بذلك مبيعات كل من الPlaystation 3 و ال Wii.*ميكروسوفت تطلق اكس بوكس 360 آركيد .. وداعا كور*


أطلقت Microsoft حزمة جديدة من الXbox 360لتحل محل الحزمة السابقة Core. الحزمة الجديدة تأتي بنفس مواصفات الCore تقريبا و لكن تحت اسم Xbox 360 Arcade و هي تضم منصة الألعاب نفسها و ذراع تحكم لاسلكي و كارت ذاكرة بسعة 256MB و بدون قرص صلب و يأتي معها 5 ألعاب هي Boom Boom Rocket, PacMan, Luxor, Uno, Feeding Frenzy و كل هذا في حزمة واحدة بسعر 280 دولار أمريكي.
 
*متابعة: هاتف Skype و 3Mobile .. في الأسواق 2 نوفمبر القادم*

 
قرأتممن قبل هنا عن الهاتفالقادمبشراكة بين عملاق الاتصال عبر بروتوكولات الانترنتSkypeوشبكة الهاتف المحمول البريطانية3 . اليوم لدينا أنباء تتحدث عن موعد صدور رسمي للهاتف بالأسواق بتاريخ 2 نوفمبر القادم, على أن يتم الاعلان عنه في مؤتمر صحفي بتاريخ 29 أكتوبر الجاري. الهاتف يصدر تحت الاسم التجاري 3SkypePhone و يأتي مزودا بكاميرا رقمية بدقة 2 ميجا بكسل و مشغل لملفات الموسيقى الرقمية و مسجل فيديو. الهاتف سيقدم مكالمات عادية عبر شبكة الهاتف المحمول اضافة الى مكالمات مجانية عبر شبكات Skype.*الرقابة الصوتية .. قريبا في لندن*

يبدو أنه اقترب الوقت الذي يصبح المواطن مراقبا في كل مكان باستثناء منزله - و ربما قريبا لن يترك منزله حتى دون مراقبة - فكلنا نعرفبنظام المراقبة المحكم المتبع فيمدينة لندنو الذي يتوقع أن يصل عدد الكاميرات التي تقوم على هذا النظام الى مليون كاميرا مراقبة و بحلول عام 2057, و لكن الجديد في الأمر أن السلطات البريطانيةأعلنت منذ أيام معدوداتعن زرع عدد من المجسات الصوتية التي تتنصت الى محادثات الأفراد و ما يقولونه في عدد كبير من الأماكن العامة في جنوب العاصمة لندن و ذلك طبقا لقولهم لمكافحة الجريمة المنظمة المنتشرة في المنطقة.
 
الخطوة تبدو كارثية على خصوصية الأفراد و حريتهم و تفتح الباب الى أن نرى هذا النظام يتبع بشكل كامل لتغطية المدينة بشكل كامل ربما في المستقبل القريب و مما لا شك فيه أننا سنرى هذا الأسلوب يتبع علانية في الولايات المتحدة على سبيل المثال التي لا تدخر جهدا في مختلف المجالات الأمنية و مجالات المراقبة.*موقع الأسبوع:*
*مداعبات الفيديو مع BlinkBox*

أحد وافديالويب 2.0الجدد هو BlinkBoxو الذي يتخذ من برطيانيا مقرا له. الموقع الجديد يقوم على فكرة ارسال ملفات فيديو لأصدقائك تقوم أنت باعدادها ببساطة لتشكل نوع من المداعبات أو المزاح مع الأصدقاء. فالموقع يمكنك من اختيار مقاطع قصيرة أو أجزاء صغيرة من أفلام و مسلسلات التليفزيون الشهيرة و اضافة بعض التعليقات و الكتابة لها في البداية و اهدائها لأصدقائك ليتمكنوا من مشاهدتها عبر الويب عن طريق الموقع.


الفكرة جيدة و بالاعتماد على قدرتك و ابداعك قد ستتمكن من انتاج مقاطع تحمل معاني جميلة أو لأي غرض آخر تريده اعتمادا على رؤيتك, و ما يميزها هو سهولة التعامل مع الخدمة و سهولة الكتابة على مقاطع الفيديو عبر الويب و دون برامج و بواجهة سهلة. أيضا من أكثر ما حاز اعجابي في الخدمة هو المشغل الخاص بهم و الذي يتم عرض ملف الفيديو بعد انتاجه عليه و هو حيث سيشاهد اي شخص الفيديو الذي صنعته, فالمشغل الخاص بهم لاحظت تفاعله السريع و سرعة تحميله اضافة الى قيامه بتحميل المقطع كاملا على جزئين قبل التشغيل ان أردت لتشاهد الفيديو بسلاسة حتى لو كانت سرعة الانترنت لديك بطيئة.*فكرة ثورية و مميزة .. رسائلك الالكترونية مفعمة بالحيوية ..FuzzMail*

كثيرا ما يخطر في بالنا أفكار مميزة و ثورية لكن فقط القليل منا هو من يملك القدرة على تحويل أفكاره الى واقع. أحد المواقع الجديد لفت اليه نظري بشدة و أثار اعجابي الى حد بعيد, الموقعFuzzMailيقدم فكرة جميلة و مميزة تهدف الى جعل رسائل البريد الالكتروني أكثر تفاعلية و تجعل من يقرأ رسالتك كأنه يراك حين تكتبها. الفكرة تقوم على تسجيل كل ما تقوم به أثناء كتابة رسالتك, فالموقع يمكنك من ارسال رسالة بريد الكتروني الى أي شخص تريده و لكن بطريقته الخاصة, فالقارئ يرى رسالتك و كأنك تكتبها .. يظهر أمامه الكلام بالتتابع الذي كتبته و تظهر الأخطاء التي قمت بتصحيحها و لحظات التوقف أثناء الكتابة و كل شئ كأنك تكتبها أمامه. مبرمجو الموقع يتحدثون عن تجربة أكثر تفاعلية للبريد الالكتروني و يقولون بأن هذة الطريقة تجعل القارئ يشعر بمشاعر الكاتب و يتمثلها حين يرى الرسالة تكتب أمامه بهذا الشكل.*تغطية الأسبوع:*
*mrHandsfree تصميم مميز و جودة عالية لاسم تحبه بمجرد أن تسمعه*


mrHandsFree .. واحدة من عدد محدود للغاية من الشركات التي تتخصص في انتاج معدات التحدث عن بعد .. ليس المقصود فقط سماعات البلوتوث و انما كل ما يمكنك من التحدث والتحكم عن بعد

----------


## حب علي نور

شكرا على الموضوع المتميز بارك الله بجهودكم ............

----------

